# TTOC Calendar



## TTotal

Hi NuTTs, great work on the calendar everyone, I have filled in the order on the TTOC page, it didnt ask for payment but I did say I would Pay Pal it thru.... should I do any more than this ? Thanks, and seasons greetings to all.


----------



## hutters

John, you do need to pay for it ;D

You need to login to your Paypal account and send a payment to [email protected]

Only-paid-for orders will be shipped.

Thanks.


----------



## TTotal

OK stand bye ( does it say this on the form ? )

PS someone has nicked your number plate mate !


----------



## TTotal

Graeme, the cash is now in the TTOC account.


----------



## nutts

Hi John

Well it looks to me like there is a request for payment on the form...










'cos it has been selling pretty well now and everyone else has paid ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

NuTTs - you have an IM BTW 

back on topic - once I convince the missus that 12 pics of TTs *will* replace our normal 'family' one.

Or failing that, when I get permission to buy one to put in the garage..... :-[

I'll prob pay by bank transfer - are you able to tie them back to people, or should I IM you when I press the button?


----------



## nutts

If you go to

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/html/online_order.html

you will see how we do it ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Well ok.....
sort of had that.

right then.
will worry about the missus later.

Order submitted, transfer will be coming your way in 5....4....3....

well - it's left my account.
given the fact that no human hands will now touch it between muy account and the TTOC, it should be there within.....

3 or 4 days probably :-/

cheers!


----------



## nutts

Order received ;D



> Order submitted, transfer will be coming your way in 5....4....3....


----------



## TTotal

Thanks Mark, whoops I see that I have paid the Â£15 and not the Â£10 as a member...never mind, stick it in the pot.I aint going bust over just a fiver. :-/


----------



## nutts

We can give a credit note against another purchase ;D ;D

Do you not fancy the TTR Blizzard jacket : :

Anyway, how come you paid Â£15 :-/ :-/ Did you not see the price on the form ???



> Thanks Mark, whoops I see that I have paid the Â£15 and not the Â£10 as a member...never mind, stick it in the pot.I aint going bust over just a fiver. :-/


----------



## TTotal

Thanks, have just sent more funds to cover another item ... John


----------



## SBJ

What were the results of the vote ??? Last time I looked I was about 3rd. Does that mean I don't need to buy a calendar? :

SBJ


----------



## nutts

These are the winning places 

1 - Sa|nTT Picture 1 
2 - TTombo Picture 1 
3 - Wak Picture 2 
4 - sbj Picture 6 
5 - jacTT225 Picture 1 
6 - Love_iTT Picture 10 
7 - scoTTy Picture 11 
8 - JackiesTT Picture 2 
9 - Marque Picture 1 
10 - Brett Picture 2 
11 - stevett Picture 2 
12 - KOP Picture 1


----------



## SBJ

8) Excellent - when will the calendar be available? I'll be at the Kneesworth meet...


----------



## David24

Having trouble ordering this calendar online! :-/ I would like to pay by bank transfer or paypal but nothing seems to be happening.
Please help.

David.


----------



## hutters

> Having trouble ordering this calendar online! :-/ Â I would like to pay by bank transfer or paypal but nothing seems to be happening.
> Please help.
> 
> David.


Can you shed a little more light? Â What are you doing to make it seem like nothing is happening?

Complete THIS FORM and hit submit and then make your payment, i.e. go to your bank or Paypal to initiate the payment.

If you still have problems let us know, or just email your order and payment method to [email protected]

Please make sure that you include all of your size/colour/finish options aswell Â ;D


----------



## hutters

> Having trouble ordering this calendar online! :-/ Â I would like to pay by bank transfer or paypal but nothing seems to be happening.
> Please help.
> 
> David.


mmmmm, just checked my mail and we have 2 orders from you. I assume it was just one that you would like to order?

Cheers


----------



## nutts

3 now 



> mmmmm, just checked my mail and we have 2 orders from you. Â I assume it was just one that you would like to order?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> 3 now


think David must be single threading on the TTOC site, not multi-tasking in here too...... :


----------



## David24

Sorry people! I'm easily confused when it comes to pc's! : I only ever use it to check out the tt forum.

I've sent my order to the [email protected] Please let me know if you recieved it.

Thank you.


----------



## TTotal

Mark/Graeme are the calendars and watches : going out before Christmas ???


----------



## nutts

We're still trying to get the hi-res pics from a couple of winners :-/  After a couple of emails, we're still no further forward...

Time is running out to get the calendar printed in time for Christmas and until we receive them we can't send the design to the printer. The printer will hold on as long as possible...

Come on guys... find them quick!!!!!


----------



## nutts

Just-in-case and I MEAN just-in-case the remaining winners can't get the pictures to me in-time... can the 13th and 14th placed owners send me their hi-res pics!!!

:-/


----------



## scoTTy

Set a clear cut off date and be firm on it. e.g. if they're not received by Friday at 8:00am (or whatever date you choose) then sorry.

NEXT please.....

We shouldn't delay the calendars just because one or two people can't sort out their pictures.

Harsh but (I think) fair. :-/


----------



## t7

I agree with ScoTTy's line on this.


----------



## nutts

I'll send another email reminder this am and if not received by Thursday 8am then we take the next pic on the list and so on and so forth.

:-/ :-/ :-/

I WANT to get this printed and out to those that have ordered them!!


----------



## Kell

Right - if no one sends their pics I might get mine printed yet!!

Unlikely as it recieved NO votes, but hey...


----------



## SBJ

Who's pictures are we waiting for? Name and shame them 

Are the number plates being blanked automatically?

So there's no chance of getting/seeing these calendars this evening at the Kneesworth meet :

SBJ


----------



## nutts

Due to the unavailability of a hi-res photo and/or coupled with the inability to contact 2 winners of the calendar comp... Could I request that the following owners send me hi-res versions of their winning pics...

20 stauartt 
23 ZippySF

These will only be used if the hi-res photos of the 2 missing pics are sent to me by 8am tomorrow (Thursday).

Thanks.


----------



## nutts

I think it will be fairly obvious when the calendar is viewed which photos are missing...



> Who's pictures are we waiting for? Name and shame them Â
> 
> Are the number plates being blanked automatically?
> 
> So there's no chance of getting/seeing these calendars this evening at the Kneesworth meet Â :
> 
> SBJ


----------



## t7

Mark if you have 12 pictures by 8am tomorrow when will the calendars be printed/posted/recd?

L


----------



## nutts

The designer now has 12 pics he can use!

Realistically (and I apologise) it isn't not going to be on door steps before Christmas! We are still hopeful we MAY get it printed this side of Xmas, but deliveries may be just after...

BUT, we've still only had a couple of dozen orders... pretty low turn out and it may not even cover costs! So the NSPCC won't be getting much :-/ :-/

I had thought we may have sold at least 50 or so by now...


----------



## t7

Is it worth a post/link on the main forum?


----------



## SBJ

I've just ordered a couple 8)

SBJ


----------



## nutts

So I see 

Good man! 



> I've just ordered a couple 8)
> 
> SBJ


----------



## ColDiTT

Did you receive my order for 2 ?


----------



## moley

Just ordered one as well ;D

Moley


----------



## ColDiTT

> Did you receive my order for 2 ?


Anyone? :-/


----------



## Dotti

I have ordered one aswell and payment has gone through


----------



## gazandjan

my sister inlaw order me one for xmas - do we know when i can have my xmas present.
Many thanks 
Gary


----------



## Dotti

Have the calendars been sent out yet and if not, when will they be?


----------



## markebears

One more to add to the pot of "when do you expect to have the calendar's posted out?"

Hopefully you have more than just a few orders now based on the response?

I take it you have my order from November? ;D

Cheers


----------



## nutts

I had thought that the designer had all the pics :-/ and would have finished the design by now, but found out yesterday that he was short of 7 pics 

So have emailed them and we have confirmed that he has all the pics. He may need to crop some of the pics to fit them into a landscape page. Once each page has been complete I need to send them out to the pic owner just to make sure they are happy with any editing/cropping. We can then send off and get printed.

Apologies for the delay, but the whole process is taking far longer than we all anticipated... next year we will start in October!!!!

I'll post another update in a couple of days! Hopefully we should be able to give delivery dates.


----------



## nutts

I had thought that the designer had all the pics :-/ and would have finished the design by now, but found out yesterday that he was short of 7 pics 

So have emailed them and we have confirmed that he has all the pics. He may need to crop some of the pics to fit them into a landscape page. Once each page has been complete I need to send them out to the pic owner just to make sure they are happy with any editing/cropping. We can then send off and get printed.

Apologies for the delay, but the whole process is taking far longer than we all anticipated... next year we will start in October!!!!

I'll post another update in a couple of days! Hopefully we should be able to give delivery dates.


----------



## TTotal

Whoosh...that was a quick couple of days ! ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> Whoosh...that was a quick couple of days ! Â ;D


yep - lasted all of 3 minutes!


----------



## Dotti

> I had thought that the designer had all the pics :-/ and would have finished the design by now, but found out yesterday that he was short of 7 pics
> 
> So have emailed them and we have confirmed that he has all the pics. He may need to crop some of the pics to fit them into a landscape page. Once each page has been complete I need to send them out to the pic owner just to make sure they are happy with any editing/cropping. We can then send off and get printed.
> 
> Apologies for the delay, but the whole process is taking far longer than we all anticipated... next year we will start in October!!!!
> 
> I'll post another update in a couple of days! Hopefully we should be able to give delivery dates.


Thanks NuTTs from 'err in Essex ;D .

Just a thought get the whole thing processed in summer as the piccies will have lots of lurvely hot sweaty shiny gleamy TT's in da hot shiny sun [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> Just a thought get the whole thing processed in summer as the piccies will have lots of lurvely hot sweaty shiny gleamy TT's in da hot shiny sun Â [smiley=sunny.gif] Â


which would cut down on the rainbow photos....*

*not that I have anything at all against rainbow photos - in fact I voted for a couple of them - but a summer theme might be nice for next year


----------



## nutts

In an earlier post somewhere else, I suggested that we might do a desktop weekly one next year. Owners send in their pics and pick a week... we might start collecting the pics from Spring onwards...


----------



## Dotti

Heard anything on the calendar front yet Nutts?


----------



## nutts

FINALLY...

The pdf proofs are being emailed to me as we speak. Once these are approved, the printer can print ASAP.

Will give another update in a day or two.

Apologies for the delay...

Probably going to start the 2005 calendar next week ;-)


----------



## Dotti

Oky doky. Thanks for the quick reply...I have so much to write on it already hence why I am asking as I am running out of bits of paper with dates for things going on .


----------



## Dotti

What's the latest on the calendars anybody?


----------



## nutts

Calendar file is 170mb, so too large to email to the printers... but it IS now on it's way!!!

Hopefully we should have some delivery news by mid next week!

I'd just like to say thanks, to all those that have been patient... it's very difficult to put pressure on people that are doing favours for the club.


----------



## Dotti

Just wondered where the process of them being processed was? Â

When I get a TT.Â I can offer my services if any help is needed, if it helps the club .


----------



## nutts

ALL help is ALWAYS welcome Abi!!

but there is an initiation ceremony : ;D


----------



## Kell

Not the cottage cheese ceremony again is it? Or do we have a new one for 2004?


----------



## nutts

Don't you ever read the minutes Kell :



> Not the cottage cheese ceremony again is it? Â Or do we have a new one for 2004?


----------



## SBJ

Any news on a delivery date?

SBJ


----------



## nutts

The printer has the file and has done the proofs... Steve is just checking a couple of things with the designer...


----------



## t7

Mark - Since it hasn't been printed yet is there any chance of making it Feb 04 to Jan 05 - would be better val for money 

Also would get to be Miss topless March - my birthday month! ;D


----------



## moley

> Also would get to be Miss topless March - my birthday month! ;D


Blimey, sales (and other things) should rise because of this ;D

Moley


----------



## t7

I'm only in the calendar because of WAKs photographic skills


----------



## moley

> I'm only in the calendar because of WAKs photographic skills Â


Wak has no end of skills 

Moley


----------



## nutts

Feb 04 to Jan 05...

Great idea!!

The designer is doing the mods now, but the printer already has the original print file... I've emailed Steve and asked him for the status and told him that the designer is emailing him the mods...

Lets wait and see!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

would be good from the point of view of not missing Jan '04.....

but cause probs for the one we do next year?

rock and hard place... :-/

having said that -
I want one mainly because a) money to charity / TTOC, and b) the pics 

It being a calendar was just a nice extra as far as I was concerned!


----------



## nutts

Next years will probably be an A5 or A6, 52 weekly one anyway. Jan 05 can be used to add those events to that you can't normally add to a std calendar ;D and then transfer it to the weekly 05 one when it arrives


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Like the way you think sir!

Actually, having a cal that ends in Jan not Dec is a very good thing, cos one of the things that I *always* forget to do is transfer stuff onto whatever cal I get for xmas....

this way, I get a whole extra month to foget to do it in!  ( :-[)


----------



## nutts

The Feb 04 to Jan 05 calendar should be on doorsteps by Sat am... latest!!! ;D


----------



## nutts

and by all accounts looks the absolute dogs danglies!! ;D

We will be holding VERY little stock, so if you want your own very special calendar and also help the NSPCC get your order in NOW ;D and I mean TODAY!!! :


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nutts

Just-in-case of postal problems... we WILL be personally delivering calendars to those who are coming to the Northern meet next Sunday!


----------



## ColDiTT

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## moley

Well done Mark.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Moley


----------



## nutts

It's not just me... in fact I did very little. There were numerous helpers, but Grant and Steve did most of the work! 

I would say that we've done all this work and have had less than 30 orders    

I would have thought we would have had better support for the NSPCC :-/


----------



## moley

> It's not just me... in fact I did very little. There were numerous helpers, but Grant and Steve did most of the work!
> 
> I would say that we've done all this work and have had less than 30 orders
> 
> I would have thought we would have had better support for the NSPCC :-/


 :-/


----------



## Love_iTT

Mark, did you get my IM re my calendar order? You can put me down for two calanders instead of one, I'll drop a cheque in the post once you confirm that you have my first cheque.

Graham


----------



## nutts

Graham

you have an IM 

Can you send an email to Graeme... he'll take the order, etc


----------



## t7

If its not too late to increase the run can we post on the main forum - if people know they will get a quick turn around we might boost sales... :-/

L


----------



## nutts

Go on then... you don't permission my girl 



> If its not too late to increase the run can we post on the main forum - if people know they will get a quick turn around we might boost sales... :-/
> 
> L


----------



## t7

Thank you sweetie :-*

Is there a deadline for orders? Can we do two batches?


----------



## nutts

;D ;D ;D

We "can" do 2 runs, but one is better! cuts costs, etc

oh and might be best for anyone wanting one to send an email direct to Graeme on [email protected].


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

come on peeps!

you KNOW you want 12 high quality gorgeous looking pics to hang up on the wall!

And some of the dosh goes to charidy mate


----------



## Dotti

Thank you and I look forward to receiving mine soon then! Â : ...(weather permitting) !

Will it fit through the letter box. Â Or will the post man have to knock?


----------



## t7

It's A4 so it depends how big your letterbox is.


----------



## moley

Has anyone recieved their calender yet - waiting with baited breath here ;D

Moley


----------



## TTotal

Are we now gonna start with March ? :-X


----------



## chainy

> Has anyone recieved their calender yet - waiting with baited breath here Â ;D
> 
> Moley


Still Waiting


----------



## nutts

So am I :-/

Steve has been trying to contact the printer, but to no avail  

They should have been despatched Thursday / Friday, but they hadn't even been printed by Saturday...

My apologies, but it is out of my control :-/ :-/ We are doing our best!!


----------



## Dotti

I'm waiting too :


----------



## stevett

Sorry for the delay with these folks. I'm told that they shipped on Wednesday night, so I'd expect people to start receiving them Friday :-/

I've seen the finished article and it's very impressive indeed. Mark/Lee should be congratulated on an excellent 1st attempt! It's better than most of the other car calendars out there, though maybe I'm a little biased :


----------



## nutts

Lee?

Grant... maybe :

Grant Lee ;D ;D


----------



## ColDiTT

It arrived this morning, nice job everyone ;D [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT

IT'S ARRIVED ;D ;D

Looks great and well worth the wait, thanks to all concerned.

Just one thing though, why the rear view of the car? I still like it, I'm just curious.

Graham


----------



## nutts

You sent about 17 million pics to the designer  I told him to choose the best... ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

darn darn darn darn darn!    

Knew I shouldn't have left till after the posty arrived   

Nice one - cheers to all involved 
Just need to swing an early finish now


----------



## ColDiTT

Yeah, D.I.R.Y it's great I'm looking at it now ;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Excellent!

Big thanks to all concerned  
Ponies & Horses 2004 now consigned to the bin ;D (Sorry Gran) ;D

J x


----------



## aidb

Mine arrived this morning too. 

A big thank you to all the calendar team. A brilliant effort from you.

Maybe a nude TTOC member's one for next year?


----------



## clived

Awww.... darn it - post arrived - no calendar - and tomorrow I'll be at AmD by the time the post arrives!


----------



## Dotti

Just walked in through my front door and what was lying on my door mat...MY CALENDAR        . Yippy 8). It's wicked. It brought a smile to face. First smile in days. Calendar looks great and many thanks


----------



## SBJ

Just nipped home and have got mine! However, I've only received x1 but ordered x2 ??? Can I have a credit of Â£10 to be used against other TTOC goodies instead? Thanks
SBJ


----------



## moley

Just got mine too - many ;D ;D ;D ;D & 8) 8) 8) 8)

Well done to all involved - a very professional job. I shall be taking it to work to hang it in the most prominent place I can find.

Moley


----------



## L8_0RGY

Just got my calendar in the second post

Yipeee!

There were a couple of photos in there i hadn't seen before - love iTT's being one of them, it seemed to be a variation of his "original" petrol station shot.

Good work everyone, it's turned out far better than i thought it would and was well worth the wait


----------



## t7

Recd mine and whats in Feb - me! (thanks WAK :-*)

I also ordered 2 and recd 1 - think the spares are up with Mark - I'm sure he could post them out...

L


----------



## markebears

Just wanted to add my thanks, it also arrived this morning.

Now I have to start filling it in!!!


----------



## gazandjan

just to say well done on the calander ;D


----------



## paulatt

Got my calendar today too. Excellent!!


----------



## nutts

Didn't realise we had sold that many :


----------



## NormStrm

Me too - Thanks to all concerned 

Norman


----------



## scoTTy

and me.

Really top quality. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## t7

And you're all looking at T7 for the next 3 weeks!!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Marque

A cracking calendar. Congrats to all those who organised & were involved.

Any thoughts to a 2005 Calendar competition? Could be out in time for Christmas?

Regards
M


----------



## nutts

My thoughts on the 2005 calendar, for what they are worth...

Will be a 52 week calendar. Probably A5 or A6, desktop flip over type.

Pics either original or photoshopped, etc

Owner chooses a week for their 1 pic (their birthday, etc)... if they want another week for another pic (their wife, husband, etc birthday, etc) then they donate Â£10 to charity. Max 2 pics per owner.

We start the process in May and closing date for pics approx end August. We have it available for purchase from November the 1st.

ish...


----------



## Marque

Off to Oberaudorf then. PS looking for another TT to come with me - after all 2TT's are better than one (Just ask Janet)

Any takers? June - July...

Regards
M


----------



## TTotal

AAARRRGGGHHH bloomin postie folded mine nicely in half ! :-[ beautifully done guys though, well done , very nice.Will have to put up with the nasty folds somehow, anyone know how to straighten ? Steam ?

Thanks , John


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Got mine too! ;D ;D ;D ;D

But no - no idea how to de-crease


----------



## TTotal

PS and there's no little hole to hang it on either, :-/ but still a great effort, keep looking at it and finding something lovely to to at, want to have all the pages open at once ! Where's my Kodak instamatic ? :


----------



## scoTTy

> PS and there's no little hole to hang it on


That's why paper clips were invented.


----------



## Silversea

My copy has arrived!!! Â ;D
FantasTTic quality, much better than I expected. Â 
Congratulations and thanks to all that were involved. Â :-*


----------



## nutts

Very strange... :-/

I have yours in front of me... they said they didn't send it!

:-/

Nevermind!! At least you've got it!!!!!! ;D ;D


----------



## t7

My second one arrived yesterday too ;D


----------



## nutts

now I am confused :-/

why would they send them in 2 envelopes? Do I now wait or send them... :-/


----------



## clived

Mine didn't arrive.... :


----------



## Silversea

> Very strange... :-/
> 
> I have yours in front of me... they said they didn't send it!
> 
> :-/
> 
> Nevermind!! At least you've got it!!!!!! ;D ;D


Damn, I knew I should have kept my mouth shut. :-X


----------



## nutts

Clive,

Since I only picked the remaining calendar stock up last night... yours and Norms are on my table and will be sent tomorrow... 



> Mine didn't arrive.... Â : Â


----------



## t7

I think they remembered they had forgotten (if you see what I mean :)


----------



## clived

Mark - wasn't a dig - just helping you be sure that they hadn't suddenly sent mine or anything


----------



## nutts

I know Clive 

and I agree Loulou


----------

